# Phenolic-faced ply - 50% off at Rockler



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Now on sale through 3/21, in 24"x32". Now $19.99 from $39.99.

Other items you might be interested in:
Incra V120 miter gauge - $49.99 from $84.99
Locking shop casters (4) - $29.99 from $49.99
select 1/2" shank rockler bits - $9.99 from $20.99-$39.99
17pc T-track kit $19.99 from $32.99

To see their ad online, you can find your store on their website and scroll to the bottom. The ply isn't the best looking shade in the world, but I think will make for a nice new table. And with the T-track going back on sale at the same time, looks like I found my next project with my leftover pantry ply.


----------

